# Intake Valve Carbon Build-Up in 1.4T



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

This engine isn't DI. Sorry but your post is moot


----------



## wolfc70 (Dec 30, 2010)

What?? I thought the 1.4t was going to be a DI engine? All the press junket stuff handed out at the Chicago auto show said the 1.4 would be a DI engine.

Oh, well, I will just keep waiting for the 2.0t from the Cobalt SS, 260 HP would be fun!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I remember when I first got my 2010 GMC terrain(2.4L direct injection ecotec) reading about the new gas shell has that was designed for direct injection vehicles. This Nitrogen enriched gas is suppose to clean better in DI motors. 

Shell announces new nitrogen-enhanced gasoline | The Car Tech blog - CNET Reviews


----------

